# To whoever cut my lines on the Trinity this morning...



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Were there any fish on them? I hope you choke on a bone!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I can feel your pain, that's just sorry !!! Many years ago I had a game warden follow me down the Trinity and remove mine and pile them up on the front of his boat because they weren't tagged. I was not a happy camper, especially with a hundred catalpa worms on them. Pay back is a bi--- and whoever cut them will get theirs in the long run.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

What area of the river?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

just a bit south of the cutoff creek, why?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Not sure where that is and I was just wondering if the A-holes were in my area. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

RAMROD1 said:


> Not sure where that is and I was just wondering if the A-holes were in my area.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL, I was just feeling you out to see if you might be a suspect! The cutoff creek is around 8 miles north of the I-10 bridge.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok, well I would I would never do that and I am currently in Nigeria at work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RAMROD1 said:


> Ok, well I would I would never do that and I am currently in Nigeria at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Guess you ain't a suspect any more...Be careful Over There man


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Alway!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I suspect it was the GW. They usually go out about once every 2-3 weeks checking them. Only reason I know is because I am always out when they are checking and/or cutting them.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wasn't the GW, they had current tags on them. I guess it's just part of the game, some folks don't like trotliners and feel like only R&R is acceptable / ethical. I just try to follow the rules and to each his own, but some people get a little high & mighty about things like using live shrimp or croaker in the bay or setting lines in the river.


----------

